
Japanese scientists have created a new type of hologram that you can feel - JDDunn9
http://qz.com/584704/japanese-scientists-have-created-a-new-type-of-hologram-that-you-can-actually-feel/
======
zhemao
I'm sure it won't be long before this is used for something more intense than
hugging.

~~~
arthurcolle
"Skype... interaction takes on a whole 'nother level with this innovative
technology called SkypeFeel"

-TED Talk 2016

~~~
yakult
Counting down to first multi-million-dollar lawsuit after somebody's suit gets
hacked.

~~~
0x0dea
Does the body have ways of shutting that down?

------
oxide
This is really cool, the illusion is honestly fantastic.

I love how the "inputs" mirror the way they do, just like the image itself.

~~~
soared
Its funny, I had the exact opposite reaction. My 60 year old tech illiterate
mother used the same illusions in haunted houses 10 years ago. The "feeling"
part is amazing but the illusion, not so much.

------
eli_gottlieb
I look forward to seeing it malfunction on the next season of _Silicon
Valley_.

------
131hn
Wow. Very neat technology integration. And the "box" concept effect make this
realistic & viable as a commercial product. I'll definitively buy one (two
pieces).

